# OA frame cleaning question. .



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey yall....Will soaking destroy original decals?.. getting another liberty and going to soak it in that stuff over night but don't want to destroy the downtube decal. Thanks


----------



## jkent (Jul 6, 2014)

I soaked a girls Columbia 5 star over night in a bath of OA and when I took the bike frame out the next morning and wiped it down, I just about wiped the whole downtube decal off. Just by wiping it with a clean rag and water. 
It also discolored the head badge. 
JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 6, 2014)

jkent said:


> I soaked a girls Columbia 5 star over night in a bath of OA and when I took the bike frame out the next morning and wiped it down, I just about wiped the whole downtube decal off. Just by wiping it with a clean rag and water.
> It also discolored the head badge.
> JKent



Thank you


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2014)

OA will often soften and pull decals off. I don't soak anything with decals that I want to save.


----------



## jkent (Jul 6, 2014)

It will also soften pin stripes.
JKent


----------

